# Replacing stock Alternator



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

(Posted here for more coverage) 

I'm looking to replace the stock Alternator since my build with have higher load requirements. I've seen some folks recommend an alternator off of a infinity I30 since it can be bolted on with little to no fab work, I'm not sure how valid the statement is so I'm asking.

Alternator in question: Nissan Maxima Infiniti I30 Alternator 250 Amp 1995 - 2001 High Amp High Output

Anything above 160A would be grand, I just selected this because for about 20 bucks more a 250A seemed like a reasonable potential purchase.

P.S. I know some fabbing is going to be needed for the bracket bit since the ear tabs away from the engine, suggestions for that would be appreciated.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Does this fit a skyline?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Buy and ARD one from RHD they are about £250 and drops right in. Why mess around with a maxima one??


----------

